# Log in



## Bob Apples (Jul 6, 2016)

Wow that was the weirdest log in trouble I've ever had. This is Tombstone Brick and I'm Bob Apples from now on. I think resetting the log in is what finally worked, not that I didn't try that 50 times. Well good to be back!


----------



## jk666 (Jul 7, 2016)

you look different...


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jul 7, 2016)

Many times all you need to do is clear the browser "cache".


----------



## Bob Apples (Jul 7, 2016)

What seemed to work, was after I cleared cookies I had to check remember this password. Now it logs me in by just clicking your link. Go figure.


----------

